
Global race to develop self-navigating ships leaves U.S. behind - tech_timc
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/article209480874.html
======
sevensor
Not long ago, I read William Langewiesche's Vanity Fair article on the El Faro
disaster. Not long before that, I read the Navy Times opinion piece about
today's Navy not being very good at driving ships any more. I took from these
articles that, even with modern ships, navigation is difficult and dangerous.
How will autonomous ships handle heavy weather and crowded shipping lanes?

